# I Will Be A Hottie By 40



## Vanessa40 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi everyone..
I decided this would be a good place to keep a journal. So here goes..
I'm 39..will be 40 on New Years Day..Two and a half years ago i weighed 220 pounds and thats a lot for 5'2....i'm now down  to 125. I have been lifting for about 2 years..serously for about 3 months. I those 3 months i have gone from 137 lbs and a size 12 jeans to 125 and almost a size 4. I use to run about 40 miles a week now my workouts look like this.

Monday-Legs/Abs
Tuesday-Chest/Tri's
Wed-HIIT/Abs
Thurs-Back/Bi's
Fri-HIIT/Shoulder/Abs
Sat-Mod cardio

I'm thinking of changing things up a bit since i have been doing this for 3 months..what do you all think..

I take an ECA stack twice a day and creatine. I eat very clean also and drink about a gallon of water a day..thanks for any help you can give me..  

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Todays Workout..Chest/Tri's*

Chest
Flat Dumbell Bench Press
8x25lb in each hand
7x25lb
7x25
7x25

Dumbell fly
8x25lb in each hand
8x25lb
8x25lb

Incline Dumbell Bench Press
6x25lb in each hand
6x25lb
5x25lb
5x25lb

Tri Dips
12x body weight
12x body weight
12x body weight

Overhead Extentions
10x20.5lbs
10x20.5lbs
10x20.5lbs

Lying Dumbell Extention
7x10lbs in each hand
7x10
7x10


V


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

Great job Vanassa, it's great th hear success stories...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Today's Food*

Thanks for the welcome..i love this site it is very informative..
Today's food look like this

6am-1/2c oats,1tbsp PB,1/2 scoop of protein
8am-5 egg whites scrambled
9am 1 scoop creatine
11am protein shake
12:30-4c salad,1 boiled egg,4 cherry tomatoes,onions,2ozs salmon,1tbsp flax seed
3-same as 6am
6-6ozs Salmon,2c broccoli,2c salad,4 cherry tomtoes,onion,1 boiled egg.1tbsp flaxseed
3 fish oil pills taken with meals

Calories-1713
Protein-38%
Fats-34%
Carbs-28%

V


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Monday-Legs/Abs
> Tuesday-Chest/Tri's
> Wed-HIIT/Abs
> Thurs-Back/Bi's
> ...





If you're having success with the program, don't change it.  Wait until progress stops before making alterations.  I like the ordering and spacing of workouts throughout the week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 5, 2005)

> Two and a half years ago i weighed 220 pounds and thats a lot for 5'2....i'm now down to 125.


Wow, that's absolutely great Vanessa! Keep up the good work. 

BTW, your diet and workouts are looking great.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

OUTSTANDING progress, keep it up!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, that's absolutely great Vanessa! Keep up the good work.
> 
> BTW, your diet and workouts are looking great.



Ditto


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome..i love this site it is very informative..
> Today's food look like this
> 
> 6am-1/2c oats,1tbsp PB,1/2 scoop of protein
> ...




What time do you train?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

*Keep up the hard work... I KNOW YOU MUST FEEL GREAT!!!*



			
				Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone..
> I decided this would be a good place to keep a journal. So here goes..
> I'm 39..will be 40 on New Years Day..Two and a half years ago i weighed 220 pounds and thats a lot for 5'2....i'm now down to 125. I have been lifting for about 2 years..serously for about 3 months. I those 3 months i have gone from 137 lbs and a size 12 jeans to 125 and almost a size 4. I use to run about 40 miles a week now my workouts look like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 6, 2005)

*July 6*

Hi everyone..thank you all for the words of incouragement..so many times you go to sites and nobody even replies.. 
Today has been a busy one for me so far i've usually got my workout finished by now..i love to workout early while my husbands at work and my daughter is at school..that way nobody bothers me..lol..today is cardio day..i think i will leave my workout the way it is since i am still seeing progess..i'll come back later and post my calories and workout..

V


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 6, 2005)

You know, you really should post up some before and after pics.  Your progress and success is nothing less than amazing and inspirational!

Great Work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2005)

Great Job V    You are doing a wonderful job. 

And don't ever worry about anyone here not responding or giving advice, I've found everyone here to be just absolutely wonderful.  Everyone is always so warm and welcoming and ready to help with whatever you need!   That's the reason I've been here since the site was started!

Good luck to you, I love your workouts!   I train early too -- I love it when nobody bothers me....

Tam


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 6, 2005)

I know this sounds bad but i don't have any pics of me when i was 220..i was so hated myself so much then i wouldn't let anyone take my picture.I'm getting a digital camera soon and i'll post some pics then..well my daughter will..i'm really slow when it comes to computer stuff..  ..
Anyway..today was cardio day so i did intervals for 3 miles..man that burns some calories..went to Fitday and did my food for the day..it came out like this..1720 - Carbs-28%,Fat-32%,Protein-40%
Do you think 8 egg whites a day is to much..well 8 egg whites and two whole eggs..i put an egg white in my oats which i have twice a day..then i have 6 scrambled egg whites for my second meal..and i have a boiled egg in the two salads i have each day..looking at it it looks like a lot to me..i was just wondering...thanks...

V


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't think 8 egg whites a day is too much. I eat those "Better than Eggs" every morning with my oatmeal for breakfast!!! Can't wait to see pics, congrats again!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

YAY!!! A fellow female weightlifter whose not afraid to lift some serious weight!! I'm so glad I stopped in to read your journal!  What are your goals before you turn 40?  It sounds like your doing great so far  

on a side note...how much creatine do you take a day and what kind??  Does it make you feel bloated or carry water?? just curious


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 7, 2005)

*July 7*

Feeling great today..i was looking though my old running journal last night..i use to keep of log of how many miles i ran a week..it's funny that i was working so hard running 40 miles a week and my weight was 140..i would only lift light weights then and only 2 days a week. It's amazing how a little change can bring such big results. I mean now i may run 9 miles a week on my cardio days and i had to buy new running shorts for that. I got an email from a running club i use to run with wanting to know where i was..lol..I told them i'll still run the Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving Day..but thats all for me..i've been running in that for 4 years..it's only an 8k..

b_reed23 - Thanks for stopping by..i'll have to check out your journal..i love to see how other people train...i've been taking creatine for about a month now..i have not noticed any bloating or weight gain..if anything i've lost but i don't think it had anything to do with the creatine.at the moment i'm taking 1 scoop/43grams of EAS Advant Edge HP Creatine Plus..i have noticed that i can lift heavier now which is something i try and do..for now my goal and this sounds sooo girlie...is to get into a size 4 jeans..i'm at a 6 now and they are king of loose..hell maybe a 2...lol..i just want to look good when i hit 40..

Today is Back/Bi's/Ab day

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Back/Bi's/Abs*

Deadlifts
10x25lb dumbells each
10x25
10x25

Bent over Barbell Rows
6x60lbs
6x60lbs
6x60lbs

Prone Back Fly
10x10lb dumbells each
10x10
10x10

Hyperextensions
x8
x8
x8

Hammer Curls
8x25lb dumbells
10x25lb
10x25lb

Concentration curls
2x25lbs,4x20.5
3x25lbs,4x20.5
2x25lbs,4x20.5

Curls w/Bar
6x40lbs
6x40lbs
5x40lbs

Scissors
3x12
Ball Situps
3x12
Bicycles
3x12
Straight leg
3x12

I'm kind of limited as to what i can do..i have a home gym..

V


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2005)

my goal is a size 4 also   I am also currently a size 6...I would love to see some measurements posted up!  weight doesnt really say much about a person...

your workout looks great!  If you have Dumbellls you have a lot of choices for a workout, and they look fine so far

on a side note...where did you get your shorts at?? the ones I buy at walmart and other department stores tend to um..."move north" when I start running.  That's one of the reasons I stopped..lmao....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 7, 2005)

Lets see my measurements..yyeecckk..as of today
Waist-27..
Abdomen-30
Hips-36
Thigh-22
Chest-34
Bicep-11
I got my short at Dicks Sporting Goods..they were a bit pricey..thats why i just have the one pair..i do have some from Wal-mart so i know what you mean about them...lol

Vanessa


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 7, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone..
> I decided this would be a good place to keep a journal. So here goes..
> I'm 39..will be 40 on New Years Day..Two and a half years ago i weighed 220 pounds and thats a lot for 5'2....i'm now down to 125. I have been lifting for about 2 years..serously for about 3 months. I those 3 months i have gone from 137 lbs and a size 12 jeans to 125 and almost a size 4. I use to run about 40 miles a week now my workouts look like this.
> 
> ...


Hi Vanessa. I just went through your Journal. Welcome to IM. You've made great progress    and looking at your weight and measurements, I think you could be a "hottie" already. 27 inch waist!!!!!  

Your split looks fine. If you're looking to make a switch ( getting bored??), here are a couple of ideas:

Changing the order:
1) Mon Chest/Tris
Tues HIITCardio/Abs
Weds Back/Bis
Thurs Mod Cardio/Shoulders
Friday Legs/Abs
Sat HIIT Cardio

or, changing the split.

2) Mon Shoulders/HIIT Cardio
Tues Chest/Bis
Wed Legs/Abs
Thurs Tris/Low intensity cardio
Fri Back/Abs
Sat Mod Cardio

I like number two for your physique. It seems your hips (36) are wide compared to the rest of you ( 27 waist, 34 chest). This split will work the shoulders and back by themselves( no other bodyparts are weight trained that day) with shoulders being done early in the week when you should have the most energy and thus can work them harder. By adding width to your upper body ( shoulders, back and chest), your hips can look much smaller in comparison. Doing the HIIT Cardio on Monday, again when you should have energy, may also be a more effective fat burning measure.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2005)

ego is right as usual!! you always want to work your weakest body parts early, and alone 

I am SO jealous!!! a 27" waist!!!!!   just kidding...you do sound like a hottie!!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*July 8*

Ego-thanks for the workouts..you are right i think i will start doing the second one on Monday..i'm a true pear shape..i always have been..thanks again.
Billie-i saw your pic in your journal..your a hottie too  ..

Today i went a bit off my planned workout..i did Legs/Shoulders/Abs and 30 mins. of cardio..i just feel like i don't work my legs enough..but i know like Ego said if i work my shoulder more it will make my legs look smaller.

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 9, 2005)

*July 9*

Today is Mod. Caardio day..i walk/ran 3 miles with inclines..
Tomorrow is Off day...yeah...lol  


V


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2005)

vanessa, are you still around???


----------

